# knocking noise when backing up



## gto_rider (Aug 10, 2009)

When I'm backing out of a parking spot (or just backing up in general) I hear a clunking noise (like something is slipping). It usually happens when I start to brake and come to a complete stop in reverse. 

Is this another common problem with GTOs or is it just mine? Any input will help.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

More specs

Trans, miles any work done


----------



## gto_rider (Aug 10, 2009)

everything is stock with 30,000 miles


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Read this sticky: http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/growling-clunking-noise-coming-rear-14102/


----------



## gto_rider (Aug 10, 2009)

would this be the same issue for an automatic. sorry forgot to put that minor detail.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

gto_rider said:


> would this be the same issue for an automatic. sorry forgot to put that minor detail.


I thought the A4 killed more diffs then the M6.


----------

